# What Type of Fitness Chick are You?



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

this will probably rustle some feathers but i thought this was too funny not to share!


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

gaz90 said:


> this will probably rustle some feathers but i thought this was too funny not to share!


Hahaha cheered my day up that has x


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That guy is epic LOL.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol funny sh1t


----------



## Batgirl (Aug 9, 2014)

haha actually made me laugh.. and yes.. I've read Skinny Bitch but it was a pile of ****.. even back then; can't believe people are still reading it!


----------



## MrsDoom (Jun 28, 2015)

Haha, some of those are so sadly true


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Genius haha love this dude.

I'll be honest, it took a few episodes for him to really grow on me when I first discovered the channel ages ago but it's by far one of my favourites. The funniest gym-sketch channel out there. Pure comedy gold, and his clothing designs are awesome. Love the latest 'Biami' one haha... (yeah I love cheesy stuff like that)... :thumb:


----------

